# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Degjenerimi politik nuk ka brirë

## Brari

Para disa ditesh gjat vizites se tij ne Tirane ramush Haradini mbasi takoj shoket e tij gangstereo enveristo hajdute ne stanin Nanoist.. per cudi u pa te takohej dhe me kryetarin e Demokrateve sali berishen.

te gjithe ne Kosove e dine se ramushi eshte nje nga kryeplackitesit e nje nga organizatoret e vrasjeve te pabesa qe kane ndodhur ne Kosove e shqiperi gjat ketyre viteve te fundit.

Pamvaresisht se ai figuron ne skenen politike kosovare si kryetar i nje fare Mafieje me emrin AAK askush nuk dyshon se ai ka gisht ne masakren qe ju be luftetareve te Brigades "Mergimi". 

Per kete dy nga hajnat e tij besnike sikurse idriz togeri e daut haradini jane ne burg te denuar nga gjyqi.

Bemat (plackitje,vrasje e terrori) e bandave te Ramush Haradinit mbi popullaten shqiptare ne Kosove i di gjith Kosova ashtu sikurse dine njerzit dhe bemat e Bandave te Qose Thaqo Halitave.

Te gjithe e dine ne tropojen e Berishes se banda qe vrau Azem Hajdarin  iku pikerisht te fshihej mbas vrasjes se Azemit ne bazat e Bandave te Ramushit ne Kosove.

Jaho salihi, krimineli e perdhunuesi i njohur i Tiranes e kukesit e Tropojes pikerisht te Haradino Togerat e te Thaqo Lim Halitat ka pasur mbeshtetjen qe ja siguronte atij rehatine neper Kosove.

Te gjithe e dine se luftetari Ilir Selimaj i cili burrerisht denoncoj masakren qe Toger Idrizi e Daut Haradini ju a beri luftareve te "Mergimit" u vra pabesisht pikerisht nga prita qe organizuan njerzit e Ramush Haradinit e Halit Melaim Zekes sikurse krimineli Elshani me shoke.

Masakra ndaj luftetareve te organizuar rreth institucioneve te Kosoves u be me urdher te Nano Klos Mejdanve, urdher ky i zbatuar me fanatizem nga Ramush Haradinat e Ramiz Ali Rucave qe sundojne Kosoven.

Takimi i Berishes me kte bandit sikurse Ramush Haradini kto dite si dhe nje takim tjeter para dy vjetesh afersisht qe beri Berisha me kryebanditin tjeter Hashim Thaqi.. tregojne se Berisha i ka harruar ose nuk i ka pasur kurre te qarta Principet humane demokratike..

Te takosh Hashimat e Ramushat do te thote tu japesh dhe nje plumb mbas shpine mbas vdekjes Tahir Zemave e Komandant Drinave Ilir Selimave e Sabateve e as me pak e as me shume dhe nje plumb kokes heroit Azem Hajdari..

Tu qeshesh e tu shtrengosh duart vrasesve do te thote se pajtohesh me plumbat qe kane shkrehur ato duar gjakatare..

Do te thote tu besh mu-tin mbi varre martireve te Kombit..

Turp e faqe zeze per PD-ne e Berishes e per vete ish mjekun e ish presidentin e sot te cofurin politikisht Berisha..

Ketu te con legenlleku ne politike..

Poshte vrasesit dhe puthadoret e vrasesve..

----------


## Dito

*E lexova me kureshtje kete teme dhe te them te drejten pervec nje mllefi te mbledhur prej kohesh nuk konstatova asgje tjeter. Nese kta njerez jane vertet te tille ashtu si thoni ju. si jetojne te lire? A keni ju argumenta prova per kto qe thoni, pasi shoh qe edhe ne neshqiperi na udhehiqkan kriminele qe ti u ve emrin nano-berisha. Do te rekomandoja te ishe me i qete ne ato qe thua dhe jo te mbuloje verberia e urrejtjes per x person apo ypsilon person. Sa per ate qe thoni pa piken e etikes qe Berisha eshte nje puthadore apo ku di une cfare tjeter thua , po te them gabohesh, jane disa rregulla ne politike qe duhen respektuar po keshtu edhe perfaqsuesit politike kosovare. Nejse une uroj qe drejtesia te fitoje.

Me respekt Odeon_Relax*

----------


## friendlyboy1

As ne kosov as ne shqiperi sot nuk ka nje politikan te aft qe ka aktivitet atije. Te aftet iken se e pan se me ke kishin te benin. Keta qe jan sot ne politik jan sa per te xhvatur ndonje gje, nuk e kan as mendjen as e dukukimin e shkenca politike ne vende demokratike.

----------

